# Terri's Super Isolette



## ksmattfish (Jan 10, 2007)

Terri, I just visited your website (very nice by the way).  How do you like that Super Isolette?  I think a 6x6 folder is just about perfect as a wandering around camera.  I'm still using my Ansco Titan, although it's a pretty stripped down model compared to yours.  I don't know how many more film cameras I'll be buying, but someday I want a nice Super Isolette.


----------

